

Next Version of Web Design May Increase Privacy Threats - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/11/business/media/11privacy.html?hpw=&pagewanted=all

======
ynniv
_vomit_. Either I am far, far ahead of the curve, or the NYTimes needs new
technology reporters. The worst parts of Evercookie or Panopticlick have
nothing to do with HTML5 technologies. Have you ever tried to clear the etag
cache, Flash cookies, or have any non-standard fonts installed? Or ever
updated anything web related on your computer? The golden age of web tracking
is already upon us, and its name is not HTML5.

~~~
jamespitts
Still, the fact that HTML5 introduces new, "difficult to manage" tracking must
be addressed by the browser dev teams. I'm glad the NYT covered this issue,
and relieved that they positioned Samy's work as a test (and part of the
solution).

Now that the popular media are aware of this issue, we can start to discuss it
in terms of "tracking" instead of "cookies".

------
mcritz
This article combines tragically clueless with needlessly alarmist.

------
SriniK
@cdixon tweeted this which summarizes _"When I see how inaccurate NYTimes is
re computer security, it makes me worry about inaccuracies I miss in topics I
don't know about."_

Seriously, nyt needs new reporters who can understand and see technology
things.

------
bradhe
2,000 words to say one sentence. Textbook journalism.

------
mybbor
Sammy is still my hero!

